# 2009 Regs Set



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

2009 Waterfowl Regulations Set

North Dakotaï¿½s 2009 waterfowl season has been set. Opening day for North Dakota residents is Sept. 26 for ducks, geese, coots and mergansers. Nonresidents may begin hunting waterfowl in North Dakota Oct. 3.

The three-year Hunterï¿½s Choice bag limit for duck hunting has ended. This year, hunters may take six ducks per day with the following restrictions: five mallards of which two may be hens, three wood ducks, two scaup, two redheads, one pintail, one canvasback. For ducks, the possession limit is twice the daily limit.

The daily limit of five mergansers may include no more than two hooded mergansers.

The hunting season for Canada geese in the Missouri River zone will close Jan. 1, 2010, while the remainder of the state will close Dec. 24. The season for whitefronts closes Dec. 6, while the season on light geese is open through Jan. 1, 2010. Shooting hours for all geese are one-half hour before sunrise to 1 p.m. each day through Oct. 31. Beginning Nov. 1, shooting hours are extended until 2 p.m. each day.

Extended shooting hours for all geese are permitted from one-half hour before sunrise to sunset on Saturdays and Wednesdays through Nov. 29, and on Saturdays, Sundays and Wednesdays from Dec. 2 through the end of each season.

The daily bag limit for Canada geese during the regular season is three, with six in possession. The daily limit on whitefronts is two with four in possession, and light goose is 20 daily, with no possession limit.

The special youth waterfowl hunting season is Sept. 19-20. Legally licensed residents and nonresidents 15 years of age or younger can hunt ducks, coots, mergansers and geese statewide. Youth hunters must have a general game and habitat license and a fishing, hunting and furbearer certificate. A licensed adult at least 18 years of age must accompany the youth hunter into the field. The daily bag limit and species restrictions for the youth season are the same as for regular duck and goose seasons.

Nonresidents have the option of buying either a statewide waterfowl license or one with zone restrictions. Nonresidents who designate zones 1 or 2 may hunt that zone for only one seven-day period during the season. Nonresident hunters who chose to hunt in zone 1 or 2 and wish to use the full 14 consecutive days allowed, must use the other seven days in zone 3. Hunters in zone 3 can hunt that zone the entire 14 days.

In accordance with state law, nonresidents are not allowed to hunt on North Dakota Game and Fish Department wildlife management areas or conservation PLOTS (Private Land Open To Sportsmen) areas from Oct. 10-16.

All waterfowl hunters must register with the Harvest Information Program prior to hunting. Hunters purchasing a license from the Game and Fish Department can easily get a HIP number. Otherwise, hunters must call (888) 634-4798, or log on to the Game and Fish website at gf.nd.gov, provide the registration information, and record the HIP number on their fishing, hunting and furbearer certificate. Those who HIP registered to hunt this springï¿½s light goose season do not have to register again, as it is required only once per year.

Hunters should refer to the 2009 North Dakota Waterfowl Hunting Guide, available in early September, for further details on the waterfowl season.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

sweet!


----------



## jperk37 (Nov 3, 2007)

dosch said:


> sweet!


dosch - your reply to Mr. Kellam is the most excellent post I believe I've seen on this site. I wish all the best to ND's dedicated duck hunters in 2009. Be safe out there.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Not going to lie, I wish they would keep the 1 hen limit per person. Yes, it was hard to get used to, but in the end we all know it helped the duck population. I'm a young hunter, and would love to have plenty of ducks to hunt for the rest of my life! (no im not saying the duck population will be endangered if they dont enforce the 1 hen limit)


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

mshutt said:


> Not going to lie, I wish they would keep the 1 hen limit per person. Yes, it was hard to get used to, but in the end we all know it helped the duck population. I'm a young hunter, and would love to have plenty of ducks to hunt for the rest of my life! (no im not saying the duck population will be endangered if they dont enforce the 1 hen limit)


While I appreciate you dedication to the Hunters choice policy, but the fact of the matter remains, duck numbers are not saved by whether a hunter shoots one or two hens. Its based on wetland conditions during the breeding season and that little thng called CRP. Thats how we get more ducks. I agree its a policy that does save hens from being a target but How many honest abes called the warden when they accidently shot a hen in the background with a stray pellet in the pattern and it happened after they just shot their one pintail or one canvasback. I think voluntary restraint is the issue we as hunters need to push more so that hunters choice, put it out to each other to ID every bird you intend to shoot before hand, I know accidental hens happen, but I also know of hunters who will shoot like crazy in the first 20 minues at any ducks flying by. I know when I hunt with my family it started as $ 5.00 a hen and was bumped up to 10 then $20.00 for any hen someone shot. Makes a guy focus that much harder on what he is shooting at....


----------

